# Vincere 14 partite e fare 42 punti



## pazzomania (15 Gennaio 2016)

So che per molti è utopia, ma nel calcio VOGLIO essere sempre ottimista fino a condanna matematica.

Per raggiungere l' agognato 3° posto dobbiamo fare all' incirca 44-45 punti nel girone di ritorno, che equivarrebbe a:

14 vittorie - 3 pareggi - 2 sconfitte

In assoluto non è impossibile rinforzando anche solo con due giocatori la formazione titolare.

Io darei un 20% di possibilità di farcela. E voi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Gennaio 2016)

Dopo questo thread le nostre possibilità calano del 50% quindi ora stiamo al 5%


----------



## pazzomania (15 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dopo questo thread le nostre possibilità calano del 50% quindi ora stiamo al 5%



Al 10% Lollo...


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Gennaio 2016)

a naso, al momento, direi tra il 5 e il 10%


----------



## koti (15 Gennaio 2016)

E' questione di essere realisti, non pessimisti o ottimisti. Per me con questa rosa e in questa situazione ambientale è praticamente impossibile, 0% (anche perchè i rinforzi di quelli veri a gennaio, date le parole di Galliani, non arriveranno).


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Al 10% Lollo...



no prima era del 10% la possibilità adesso è al 5% .. ( la mia previsione era la 10% ) ... 

Ps : Sto a scherzà è .. non arrabbiarti


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> So che per molti è utopia, ma nel calcio VOGLIO essere sempre ottimista fino a condanna matematica.
> 
> Per raggiungere l' agognato 3° posto dobbiamo fare all' incirca 44-45 punti nel girone di ritorno, che equivarrebbe a:
> 
> ...



Lascia stare i conti e pensa solo che dobbiamo recuperare dai 10 ai 12 punti a una tra inter, Juve e Napoli sperando che Fiorentina e Roma non facciano lo stesso, tradotto: EL sarebbe già tanto, e spero di arrivarci vincendo almeno al coppa Italia..piuttosto di nulla...
Poi con tutto il rispetto al nostra attuale dimensione è più da EL, in Champions andremmo a fare figure ridicole, soprattutto perché saremmo in terza fascia..rischieremmo già ai gironi..


----------



## pazzomania (15 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no prima era del 10% la possibilità adesso è al 5% .. ( la mia previsione era la 10% ) ...
> 
> Ps : Sto a scherzà è .. non arrabbiarti



non sono arrabbiato 

Ma se mi spu-zoccoleggi il 3d che con tanto impegno ho aperto


----------



## pazzomania (15 Gennaio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> E' questione di essere realisti, non pessimisti o ottimisti. Per me con questa rosa e in questa situazione ambientale è praticamente impossibile, 0% (anche perchè i rinforzi di quelli veri a gennaio, date le parole di Galliani, non arriveranno).



Certo, infatti il presupposto è fare come minimo un acquisto di VALORE INDISCUTIBILE.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lascia stare i conti e pensa solo che dobbiamo recuperare dai 10 ai 12 punti a una tra inter, Juve e Napoli sperando che Fiorentina e Roma non facciano lo stesso, tradotto: EL sarebbe già tanto, e spero di arrivarci vincendo almeno al coppa Italia..piuttosto di nulla...
> Poi con tutto il rispetto al nostra attuale dimensione è più da EL, in Champions andremmo a fare figure ridicole, soprattutto perché saremmo in terza fascia..rischieremmo già ai gironi..



Invece i punti sono fondamentali, non è possibile facendo 74 punti che altre 3 squadre ne facciano di più.

Non ho fatto test matematici ma non è mai successo.

Se facessimo 45 pt nel girone di ritorno non dovremmo preoccuparci di guardare gli altri.


----------



## ps18ps (15 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Invece i punti sono fondamentali, non è possibile facendo 74 punti che altre 3 squadre ne facciano di più.
> 
> Non ho fatto test matematici ma non è mai successo.
> 
> Se facessimo 45 pt nel girone di ritorno non dovremmo preoccuparci di guardare gli altri.



è impossibile, 45 pt non li farà neanche chi lotterà per lo scudetto. va bene se faremo 35 punti


----------



## pazzomania (15 Gennaio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> è impossibile, 45 pt non li farà neanche chi lotterà per lo scudetto. va bene se faremo 35 punti



Invece chi lo vincerà ne farà sul serio 45.

Comunque 45 punti li abbiamo fatti anche nell' anno post Ibra - Thiago, è solo una postilla. Non voglio rievocare nulla.


----------



## ps18ps (15 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Invece chi lo vincerà ne farà sul serio 45.
> 
> Comunque 45 punti li abbiamo fatti anche nell' anno post Ibra - Thiago, è solo una postilla. Non voglio rievocare nulla.



purtroppo non sono ottimista come te... speriamo che abbia ragione tu!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Gennaio 2016)

secondo me servono 46 punti a meno che le altre non si suicidano... noi ne abbiamo fatti 29 nel girone di andata e non superiamo i 40 punti nel girone di ritorno dall'ultimo anno di Allegri... è scientificamente impossibile (quindi la mia percentuale è 0%). l'obiettivo reale (e non banale) è arrivare al sesto posto e/o vincere la coppa italia


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (15 Gennaio 2016)

mi vien male a commentare questi post.
Siamo una polveriera...non arriveremo nemmeno in EL


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> So che per molti è utopia, ma nel calcio VOGLIO essere sempre ottimista fino a condanna matematica.
> 
> Per raggiungere l' agognato 3° posto dobbiamo fare all' incirca 44-45 punti nel girone di ritorno, che equivarrebbe a:
> 
> ...



Io anche tendo a essere ottimista ma messa così è durissima. 14 vittorie su 19 sono roba da Juve, non so manco se le ha fatte il Napoli, credo di no.


----------



## walter 22 (15 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> So che per molti è utopia, ma nel calcio VOGLIO essere sempre ottimista fino a condanna matematica.
> 
> Per raggiungere l' agognato 3° posto dobbiamo fare all' incirca 44-45 punti nel girone di ritorno, che equivarrebbe a:
> 
> ...



Non prenderla a male ma non scherziamo ragazzi è impossibile. Oltre ad una rosa all'altezza con giocatori abituati a lottare per i primi posti e alle pressioni (i fatti ad oggi hanno dimostrato tutt'altro), serve pure una società seria e noi non abbiamo più niente di tutto questo è inutile farci illusioni, sarà già tanto se riusciremo ad arrivare sesti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Invece i punti sono fondamentali, non è possibile facendo 74 punti che altre 3 squadre ne facciano di più.
> 
> Non ho fatto test matematici ma non è mai successo.
> 
> Se facessimo 45 pt nel girone di ritorno non dovremmo preoccuparci di guardare gli altri.



Non li faremo mai 45 punti..si e no ne faremo 35..e comunque ripeto, la classifica parla chiaro, abbiamo troppe squadre davanti, tutte più forti di noi e soprattutto negli scontri diretti siamo in svantaggio con tutte


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non sono arrabbiato
> 
> Ma se mi spu-zoccoleggi il 3d che con tanto impegno ho aperto



Comunque a parte gli scherzi c'è solo un modo per arrivare in champions cioè che il pelato compri almeno 3 giocatori .. difensore centrale terzino e ala sinistra ...

senza questi 3 acquisti le chiacchiere stanno a zero , non ci arriveremo mai


----------



## pazzomania (15 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> mi vien male a commentare questi post.
> Siamo una polveriera...non arriveremo nemmeno in EL





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io anche tendo a essere ottimista ma messa così è durissima. 14 vittorie su 19 sono roba da Juve, non so manco se le ha fatte il Napoli, credo di no.





walter 22 ha scritto:


> Non prenderla a male ma non scherziamo ragazzi è impossibile. Oltre ad una rosa all'altezza con giocatori abituati a lottare per i primi posti e alle pressioni (i fatti ad oggi hanno dimostrato tutt'altro), serve pure una società seria e noi non abbiamo più niente di tutto questo è inutile farci illusioni, sarà già tanto se riusciremo ad arrivare sesti.





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non li faremo mai 45 punti..si e no ne faremo 35..e comunque ripeto, la classifica parla chiaro, abbiamo troppe squadre davanti, tutte più forti di noi e soprattutto negli scontri diretti siamo in svantaggio con tutte





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque a parte gli scherzi c'è solo un modo per arrivare in champions cioè che il pelato compri almeno 3 giocatori .. difensore centrale terzino e ala sinistra ...
> 
> senza questi 3 acquisti le chiacchiere stanno a zero , non ci arriveremo mai



Infatti il mio presupposto è comprare come minimo un giocatore *FORTE*.

E anche con questo requisito dò il 20% possibilità, non è che penso di farcela con la squadra attuale, con questi giocatori siamo da 5°/6° posto, l' ho ben chiaro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> So che per molti è utopia, ma nel calcio VOGLIO essere sempre ottimista fino a condanna matematica.
> 
> Per raggiungere l' agognato 3° posto dobbiamo fare all' incirca 44-45 punti nel girone di ritorno, che equivarrebbe a:
> 
> ...


Ma sei ironico sì o sì


----------



## LukeLike (15 Gennaio 2016)

Sai, a livello teorico le 14 vittorie, e sottolineo IN TEORIA, potrebbero arrivare contro Verona, Carpi, Frosinone, Bologna, Udinese, Genoa, Palermo, Torino, Sampdoria, Chievo, Empoli, Sassuolo e due dei quattro scontri diretti che abbiamo in casa (facciamo Fiorentina e Inter, perché con la Juve mi sa che è dura e se la Roma si rialza con Spalletti sarà tosta pure lì.) Tutto questo sarebbe possibile per l'A.C. Milan, non per l'A.C. Giannino.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti il mio presupposto è comprare come minimo un giocatore *FORTE*.
> 
> E anche con questo requisito dò il 20% possibilità, non è che penso di farcela con la squadra attuale, con questi giocatori siamo da 5°/6° posto, l' ho ben chiaro.



Sì ok forte ma servirebbe un Ibra, non un Candreva.

Manco nell'anno dello scudetto siamo andati ad una media di 45 punti a girone.


----------



## Reblanck (15 Gennaio 2016)

Darei un 5% che è anche troppo,cmq 45 punti potrebbero essere anche esagerati visto il livello del nostro campionato.
Io non ci spero nemmeno di arrivare al 3 posto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Gennaio 2016)

Impossibile. 30 sarebbero già tanti


----------



## Nicco (15 Gennaio 2016)

C'è differenza tra ottimismo e pura utopia.


----------



## Albijol (15 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> So che per molti è utopia, ma nel calcio VOGLIO essere sempre ottimista fino a condanna matematica.
> 
> Per raggiungere l' agognato 3° posto dobbiamo fare all' incirca 44-45 punti nel girone di ritorno, che equivarrebbe a:
> 
> ...



Ne faremo tra 30 e 35 imho


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> So che per molti è utopia, ma nel calcio VOGLIO essere sempre ottimista fino a condanna matematica.
> 
> Per raggiungere l' agognato 3° posto dobbiamo fare all' incirca 44-45 punti nel girone di ritorno, che equivarrebbe a:
> 
> ...



E' impossibile soprattutto perché credo che questi giocatori NON abbiano il carattere e la voglia di farlo e di lottare per un obiettivo.
La situazione tecnica la conosciamo, quella delle motivazioni personali, salvo due o tre elementi, a mio parere è drammatica.
0%


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2016)

E' impossibile, anche con 2-3 innesti di valore. Juve, Napoli e Inter si sono già prenotati i primi tre posti.


----------



## Milanforever63 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il calcolo più corretto è per la salvezzacioè bisogna arrivare sui 42 punti .. ne mancano 14 .. ce la possiamo fare


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Gennaio 2016)

Assolutamente impossibile!

Nel Milan non si sono piu gli uomini di una volta..


----------



## Djici (15 Gennaio 2016)

Impossibile, neanche se arrivano 3 giocatori veri.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> So che per molti è utopia, ma nel calcio VOGLIO essere sempre ottimista fino a condanna matematica.
> 
> Per raggiungere l' agognato 3° posto dobbiamo fare all' incirca 44-45 punti nel girone di ritorno, che equivarrebbe a:
> 
> ...



è il ruolino di una squadra che punta allo scudetto, impossibile per noi.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (15 Gennaio 2016)

Impossibile fare 45 punti nel ritorno con questa squadra, altrimenti
avremo vinto lo scudetto ad aprile..


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> So che per molti è utopia, ma nel calcio VOGLIO essere sempre ottimista fino a condanna matematica.
> 
> Per raggiungere l' agognato 3° posto dobbiamo fare all' incirca 44-45 punti nel girone di ritorno, che equivarrebbe a:
> 
> ...


5%, ad essere ottimisti.
Siamo troppo fragili mentalmente per riuscire a perdere solo 2 gare e pareggiarne 3 nel girone di ritorno. Imho inutile sperare, anche con ottimi rinforzi nei ruoli nevralgici. Certe lacune si colmano con il tempo ed a noi ne servirebbe tanto.


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nessuna possibilità.


----------



## S.1899 (15 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> So che per molti è utopia, ma nel calcio VOGLIO essere sempre ottimista fino a condanna matematica.
> 
> Per raggiungere l' agognato 3° posto dobbiamo fare all' incirca 44-45 punti nel girone di ritorno, che equivarrebbe a:
> 
> ...



Accetto anche 19 sconfitte in campionato non è un problemo, la sola cosa che voglio sarebbe *2* vittorie (la semifinale e la finale di Coppa...)


----------



## Danielsan (16 Gennaio 2016)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> E' impossibile soprattutto perché credo che questi giocatori NON abbiano il carattere e la voglia di farlo e di lottare per un obiettivo.
> La situazione tecnica la conosciamo, quella delle motivazioni personali, salvo due o tre elementi, a mio parere è drammatica.
> 0%



La penso allo stesso modo.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Gennaio 2016)

impossibile, con 74 punti quest anno vai vicino a vincere lo scudetto


----------



## folletto (16 Gennaio 2016)

45 punti non li fai neanche con 3 acquisti eccellenti (per eccellenti intendo gente che viene subito dopo i TOP players)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2016)

Finiamo sopra l'Inter. Poi il resto non lo so.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Finiamo sopra l'Inter. Poi il resto non lo so.



Vorrebbe dire Europa League e sarebbe già qualcosa


----------



## Tobi (18 Gennaio 2016)

Non sarà facile arrivare sesti, la mancanza di qualità non ci permette di essere continui nei risultati, come dice Sinisa abbiamo quasi tutti gli scontri diretti in casa ma abbiamo anche trasferte ostiche come: *Empoli, Sassuolo, Palermo*, dove all'andata abbiamo fatto 9 punti immeritatamente e in casa loro soffriremo da matti, anche trasferte come Bergamo e Verona, percui la strada è in salita e non poco ma finchè la matematica non ci condanna è lecito sperare


----------



## pazzomania (1 Febbraio 2016)

Posso riupparlo?


----------



## pazzomania (2 Febbraio 2016)

22° GIORNATA: Milan - Inter 3 - 0

Punti in classifica: 36/72

Punti mancanti per ipotetico terzo posto: 36

Partite mancanti a fine campionato: 16

Score da raggiungere da qui alla fine: 
11 vittorie - 3 pareggi - 2 sconfitte


----------



## DannySa (2 Febbraio 2016)

Non hai tutto i torti pazzo, noi siamo preparati per il peggio quindi non possiamo che sperare che le cose vadano per il meglio.
E' la mentalità del tifoso, sarà meglio pensare partita per partita comunque, a parte la trasferta a Napoli avremo tutti i "big match" in casa, due sono già passati con Fiorentina e Inter, ci siamo tolti pure la trasferta "impossibile" di Empoli, togliendo la partita con la Roma che sarà a fine stagione (in casa) di quelle che ci precedono avremo solo il Napoli tra 4 giornate in trasferta e la Juventus in casa verso aprile immagino, le altre sono tutte dietro e in teoria sono proprio quelle le squadre che ci faranno perdere più punti.
Senza fare previsioni su cosa faremo e se mai troveremo un minimo di continuità quest'anno sarebbe stato l'anno perfetto per arrivare terzi, rimane molto difficile ma ora rispetto agli altri anni un minimo di base lo abbiamo e non vorrei che finisse tutto con la cessione di un paio di questi e soprattutto la mancata cessione della società.
Se c'è una cosa positiva è che ci siamo scansati due bei broccazzi come JM e Kondoglianze che rimane il colpo di mercato per eccellenza di quest'anno.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 22° GIORNATA: Milan - Inter 3 - 0
> 
> Punti in classifica: 36
> 
> ...



Troppo ottimista, probabilmente non li faranno nemmeno Napoli e Juve.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Febbraio 2016)

Impossibile, fino alla scorsa partita pareggiavamo male ad Empoli e fino a 3/4 partite fa le pendevamo dal Bologna

Una svolta così forte è impossibile anche dopo il derby


----------



## pazzomania (2 Febbraio 2016)

Ho corretto il tiro, modificando il mio post ultimo, tendenzialmente dovrebbero quasi sicuramente bastare 72 punti finali, quindi 11 vittorie nelle prossime 16. So che è durissima, ma non si molla mai fino a condanna matematica!


----------



## pazzomania (3 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non hai tutto i torti pazzo, noi siamo preparati per il peggio quindi non possiamo che sperare che le cose vadano per il meglio.
> E' la mentalità del tifoso, sarà meglio pensare partita per partita comunque, a parte la trasferta a Napoli avremo tutti i "big match" in casa, due sono già passati con Fiorentina e Inter, ci siamo tolti pure la trasferta "impossibile" di Empoli, togliendo la partita con la Roma che sarà a fine stagione (in casa) di quelle che ci precedono avremo solo il Napoli tra 4 giornate in trasferta e la Juventus in casa verso aprile immagino, le altre sono tutte dietro e in teoria sono proprio quelle le squadre che ci faranno perdere più punti.
> Senza fare previsioni su cosa faremo e se mai troveremo un minimo di continuità quest'anno sarebbe stato l'anno perfetto per arrivare terzi, rimane molto difficile ma ora rispetto agli altri anni un minimo di base lo abbiamo e non vorrei che finisse tutto con la cessione di un paio di questi e soprattutto la mancata cessione della società.
> Se c'è una cosa positiva è che ci siamo scansati due bei broccazzi come JM e Kondoglianze che rimane il colpo di mercato per eccellenza di quest'anno.



Sempre teoricamente parlando, possiamo permetterci pure di perdere con Juve e Napoli, pareggiare con la Roma e pure con altre 2 squadre "scarse"... dai non è cosi impossibile se tiriamo fuori i ballones.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Febbraio 2016)

23° GIORNATA: Palermo-Milan 0-2

Punti in classifica: 39/72

Punti mancanti per ipotetico terzo posto: 33

Partite mancanti a fine campionato: 15

Score da raggiungere da qui alla fine: 
10 vittorie - 3 pareggi - 2 sconfitte


----------



## Victorss (3 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 23° GIORNATA: Palermo-Milan 0-2
> 
> Punti in classifica: 39/72
> 
> ...



Sei pazzo smettillaaaaa di iettareee


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 23° GIORNATA: Palermo-Milan 0-2
> 
> Punti in classifica: 39/72
> 
> ...



abbiamo lazio juve e roma in casa, il terzo posto passa anche da queste tre partite...col napoli fuori perderemo sicuramente


----------



## ignaxio (4 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 23° GIORNATA: Palermo-Milan 0-2
> 
> Punti in classifica: 39/72
> 
> ...



Mi piace questo spirito! Speriamo di non rimanere delusi.


----------



## danyaj87 (4 Febbraio 2016)

Ma solo io penso che ci siamo praticamente salvati? No perchè dai comunque la squadra non è da oltre 7° posto.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2016)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Ma solo io penso che ci siamo praticamente salvati? No perchè dai comunque la squadra non è da oltre 7° posto.



Boh, io di retrocedere non ho mai avuto paura, mi stupisce un pò che ci sia qualcuno che l' abbia avuta, perchè significa essere davvero davvero poco competenti di calcio, ma è soggettivo e lo rispetto.

Il senso dei miei post non è che sia sicuro di andare in CL, magari, ma questo non toglie che qualche speranza ce l' ho!


----------



## neversayconte (4 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 23° GIORNATA: Palermo-Milan 0-2
> 
> Punti in classifica: 39/72
> 
> ...



Insomma la famosa media di 2 punti a partita tanto ricercata da Mihailovic. QUindi sono una vittoria e un pari ogni due gare, ovvero la media inglese +0


----------



## danyaj87 (4 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Boh, io di retrocedere non ho mai avuto paura, mi stupisce un pò che ci sia qualcuno che l' abbia avuta, perchè significa essere davvero davvero poco competenti di calcio, ma è soggettivo e lo rispetto.
> 
> Il senso dei miei post non è che sia sicuro di andare in CL, magari, ma questo non toglie che qualche speranza ce l' ho!



Ma no ci mancherebbe altro, solo che sarò l'unico a vederla così, magari sbagliando e felice di sbagliarmi. Ma sta squadra è ancora costruita male, siamo con 12-14 giocatori contati, gli altri sono roba pessima a mio avviso.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2016)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Ma no ci mancherebbe altro, solo che sarò l'unico a vederla così, magari sbagliando e felice di sbagliarmi. Ma sta squadra è ancora costruita male, siamo con 12-14 giocatori contati, gli altri sono roba pessima a mio avviso.



Sono completamente d' accordo sulla rosa corta attacco a parte, bisogna sperare non venga il raffreddore a Montolivo, Romagnoli, Bonaventura e Bacca o siamo fregati.

Del resto il Napoli sono anni anni e ancora anni che gioca con 12-14 giocatori e fa quasi sempre cose incredibili, magari avremo un pò di fortuna anche noi questa volta...


----------



## VonVittel (6 Febbraio 2016)

Il Napoli riesce a competere ad altissimi livelli soprattutto grazie alla preparazione atletica fatta con Sarri. Se Miha farà lo stesso, potremo permetterci di lasciare a marcire molti dei brocchi in squadra, giocando con 14-15 membri della squadra


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> So che per molti è utopia, ma nel calcio VOGLIO essere sempre ottimista fino a condanna matematica.
> 
> Per raggiungere l' agognato 3° posto dobbiamo fare all' incirca 44-45 punti nel girone di ritorno, che equivarrebbe a:
> 
> ...



Non succederà mai, è praticamente impossibile visto e considerato che abbiamo pure una rosa un po' limitata. Dal mio punto di vista se faremo 36-37 punti sarà già un buon risultato.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2016)

24° GIORNATA: Milan-Udinese 1-1

Punti in classifica: 40/72

Punti mancanti per ipotetico terzo posto: 32

Partite mancanti a fine campionato: 14

Score da raggiungere da qui alla fine: 
10 vittorie - 2 pareggi - 2 sconfitte

Soliti errori arbitrali, solita iella maledetta (probabilmente il pessimismo di molti funziona davvero, scherzo chiaro ), e anche stavolta perdiamo due punti importantissimi.

Quando demeritiamo la perdiamo sempre, quando la meritiamo sempre una fatica boia per vincere.

AMO DONNARUMMA.


----------



## LukeLike (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ma vi prego, basta riesumare questo topic, non ce la meniamo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Dai ragazzi dobbiamo essere realisti è IMPOSSIBILE vincere 10 partite su 14 .


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi dobbiamo essere realisti è IMPOSSIBILE vincere 10 partite su 14 .



concordo ma secondo me ne bastano meno ma non ce la faremo comunque


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> concordo ma secondo me ne bastano meno ma non ce la faremo comunque



Se giochiamo sempre così non è impossibile. Napoli e Juve ci batteranno, ma le altre le possiamo vincere.

Cioè questa giornata ha vinto solo la Roma, malamente.

Questo premettendo che a me di andare in CL non frega granchè, perchè non possiamo giocare per vincerla. (l'unica cosa positiva è che forse non venderemo Gigio).


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se giochiamo sempre così non è impossibile. Napoli e Juve ci batteranno, ma le altre le possiamo vincere.
> 
> Cioè questa giornata ha vinto solo la Roma, malamente.
> 
> Questo premettendo che a me di andare in CL non frega granchè, perchè non possiamo giocare per vincerla. (l'unica cosa positiva è che forse non venderemo Gigio).



lo so ma partiamo in svantaggio rispetto agli altri, partissimo tutti a pari punti avremmo speranze


----------



## pazzomania (8 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma vi prego, basta riesumare questo topic, non ce la meniamo.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi dobbiamo essere realisti è IMPOSSIBILE vincere 10 partite su 14 .





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se giochiamo sempre così non è impossibile. Napoli e Juve ci batteranno, ma le altre le possiamo vincere.
> 
> Cioè questa giornata ha vinto solo la Roma, malamente.
> 
> Questo premettendo che a me di andare in CL non frega granchè, perchè non possiamo giocare per vincerla. (l'unica cosa positiva è che forse non venderemo Gigio).



Io vi voglio bene, ma mannaggia, vi hanno picchiato da piccoli? avete subito eventi traumatici?

Se avessimo vinto la strameritata partita di ieri, saremmo a 4 punti dal terzo posto, perchè cavolo trovate cosi utopico arrivare al terzo posto quindi? non venite a dirmi per la squadra perchè se pensate siano meglio Fiorentina,Inter o Roma siete in MALAFEDE come qualcuno qui nel forum.

No davvero, è solo scarmanzia o c'è altro? perchè se nemmeno l' evidenza vi da una botta di vita...


----------



## pazzomania (14 Febbraio 2016)

25° GIORNATA: Milan-Genoa 2-1

Punti in classifica: 43/72

Punti mancanti per ipotetico terzo posto: 29

Partite mancanti a fine campionato: 13

Score da raggiungere da qui alla fine: 
9 vittorie - 2 pareggi - 2 sconfitte


----------



## davoreb (14 Febbraio 2016)

bisogna dire che nel girone di ritorno abbiamo una media da paura, comunque penso che arriverà la Roma terza grazie al sabotaggio della società.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Febbraio 2016)

26° GIORNATA: Napoli-Milan 1-1

Punti in classifica: 44/72

Punti mancanti per ipotetico terzo posto: 28

Partite mancanti a fine campionato: 12

Score da raggiungere da qui alla fine: 
9 vittorie - 1 pareggi - 2 sconfitte

Cmq dubito ne perderemo due...


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 26° GIORNATA: Napoli-Milan 1-1
> 
> Punti in classifica: 44/72
> 
> ...



Per me ci arriviamo, ma se la Roma continua così non bastano. Imho dovresti almeno aggiungere una vittoria.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 26° GIORNATA: Napoli-Milan 1-1
> 
> Punti in classifica: 44/72
> 
> ...



impossibile vincerne 9


----------



## The Ripper (22 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 26° GIORNATA: Napoli-Milan 1-1
> 
> Punti in classifica: 44/72
> 
> ...



1 solo pareggio...figurati...


----------



## Smarx10 (22 Febbraio 2016)

In questo momento la classifica sembra condannarci, ma forse non è così impossibile puntare al terzo posto. Nelle prossime due partite la fiorentina giocherà contro Napoli e Roma (fuori casa); dopo il caso Totti non so come reagirà l'ambiente giallorosso, e l'Inter in questo momento è poca cosa. Si tratta comunque di utopia, ma se giochiamo sempre come in queste partite non so quanti punti perderemo


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 1 solo pareggio...figurati...



Però se non si fa male nessuno...

Ormai sono 7-8 partite che giocamo abbastanza bene, non è una cosa sporadica.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 1 solo pareggio...figurati...



Togli le sconfitte e metti tre pareggi, quello che ho scritto è lo score MINIMO da mantenere


----------



## The Ripper (22 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però se non si fa male nessuno...
> 
> Ormai sono 7-8 partite che giocamo abbastanza bene, non è una cosa sporadica.



hai pareggiato con Udinese e Empoli.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me ci arriviamo, ma se la Roma continua così non bastano. Imho dovresti almeno aggiungere una vittoria.



Storicamente mai è successo di vedere 4 squadre con almeno 70 punti, quindi... se li facciamo e superiamo noi difficilmente li farà anche qualcun altro


----------



## pazzomania (22 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> hai pareggiato con Udinese e Empoli.



Vero ma abbiamo vinto con fiorentina e inter, i punti son punti.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> In questo momento la classifica sembra condannarci, ma forse non è così impossibile puntare al terzo posto. Nelle prossime due partite la fiorentina giocherà contro Napoli e Roma (fuori casa)



La Fiorentina è la squadra col miglior rendimento in casa dopo il Napoli, per me la prossima settimana finisce il campionato, Fiorentina ferma il Napoli (1 o X) e Juventus strapazza Inter. Per me al terzo posto ci arriva la Rometta


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

fino a oggi abbiamo vinto la miseria di 4 partite su 13 in trasferta... è impensabile che ne vinceremo 6 su 6. Lasceremo sicuramente qualche punto a Sassuolo, Bergamo e Bologna. In casa con la Juventus pareggiamo o perdiamo, con la Lazio è ostica, con la Roma potremmo anche vincere ma sarà tardi

per me possiamo fare 7 vittorie 3 pareggi e 2 sconfitte o giù di lì e chiuderemo onestamente intorno ai 68 punti davanti all'inter


----------



## pazzomania (23 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> fino a oggi abbiamo vinto la miseria di 4 partite su 13 in trasferta... è impensabile che ne vinceremo 6 su 6. Lasceremo sicuramente qualche punto a Sassuolo, Bergamo e Bologna. In casa con la Juventus pareggiamo o perdiamo, con la Lazio è ostica, con la Roma potremmo anche vincere ma sarà tardi
> 
> per me possiamo fare 7 vittorie 3 pareggi e 2 sconfitte o giù di lì e chiuderemo onestamente intorno ai 68 punti davanti all'inter



Eddaiiiii.... 2 punticini in più allora..... e siamo in CL !!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> fino a oggi abbiamo vinto la miseria di 4 partite su 13 in trasferta... è impensabile che ne vinceremo 6 su 6. Lasceremo sicuramente qualche punto a Sassuolo, Bergamo e Bologna. In casa con la Juventus pareggiamo o perdiamo, con la Lazio è ostica, con la Roma potremmo anche vincere ma sarà tardi
> 
> per me possiamo fare 7 vittorie 3 pareggi e 2 sconfitte o giù di lì e chiuderemo onestamente intorno ai 68 punti davanti all'inter



Scenario assai probabile. Abbiamo perso troppi punti nel girone d'andata per poter rimediare.

Andare direttamente ai gironi di EL sarebbe già un gran risultato.


----------



## DannySa (23 Febbraio 2016)

Bisogna provare a vincerle tutte senza fare calcoli, conviene a Sinisa e conviene pure a questa mediocre società.
Nel caso andasse male sappiamo già il perché però dopo anni di nulla raggiungere l'El e la finale di coppa Italia non sarebbe nemmeno male considerando che queste dovrebbero essere le ultime 1-2 stagioni con i 2 vecchietti al comando.
Non so il calendario delle altre ma ci saranno degli scontri diretti tra queste nella prossima giornata, rimanendo attaccati al gruppetto il campionato si farebbe davvero interessante, tra la lotta per lo scudetto e la lotta serrata per il terzo posto sarà sicuramente uno dei campionati più equilibrati degli ultimi 5-6 anni.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Bisogna provare a vincerle tutte senza fare calcoli, conviene a Sinisa e conviene pure a questa mediocre società.
> Nel caso andasse male sappiamo già il perché però dopo anni di nulla raggiungere l'El e la finale di coppa Italia non sarebbe nemmeno male considerando che queste dovrebbero essere le ultime 1-2 stagioni con i 2 vecchietti al comando.
> Non so il calendario delle altre ma ci saranno degli scontri diretti tra queste nella prossima giornata, rimanendo attaccati al gruppetto il campionato si farebbe davvero interessante, tra la lotta per lo scudetto e la lotta serrata per il terzo posto sarà sicuramente uno dei campionati più equilibrati degli ultimi 5-6 anni.



Tutte è inverosimile, ma almeno battere tutte quelle dal decimo in giù è tassativo se vogliamo sognare un terzo posto.

E poi giocarci la finalissima con la Roma alla fine del campionato.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Febbraio 2016)

Il Milan attuale se gioca x vincere deve aver paura solo della juve, ma il.resto le può battere tutte, abbiamo vinto 2 scontri diretti con fiore e prescritti, abbiamo pareggiato a Napoli, é vero che abbiamo perso troppi punti all'andata, ma ora davanti abbiamo solo 2 partite davvero difficili, tutto il resto é robetta SE TUTTI DANNO ĽANIMA X VINCERE.
Contate poi che nessuno vieta a roma fiorentina o Napoli di perdere punti x strada...


----------



## kolao95 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Stai a vedere che 'sto topic porta bene


----------



## ignaxio (23 Febbraio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andare direttamente ai gironi di EL sarebbe già un gran risultato.



Bisogna arrivare 5 per ciò? (o vincere la C.I.?)


----------



## DannySa (23 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutte è inverosimile, ma almeno battere tutte quelle dal decimo in giù è tassativo se vogliamo sognare un terzo posto.
> 
> E poi giocarci la finalissima con la Roma alla fine del campionato.



In teoria, se la Roma fosse terza dopo la penultima giornata, potremmo anche avere un distacco di 3 punti ma con la possibilità di batterli e sopravanzarli grazie agli scontri diretti.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Febbraio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Bisogna arrivare 5 per ciò? (o vincere la C.I.?)



Mi sa di sì. Fiorentina e Napoli, arrivate rispettivamente quarta e quinta l'anno scorso, non hanno fatto preliminari quest'anno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Febbraio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Bisogna arrivare 5 per ciò? (o vincere la C.I.?)



Possiamo andare ai gironi di EL vincendo la Coppa Italia. 

Oppure arrivando quarti in campionato.... o quinti se la Juventus vince la Coppa Italia. In tal caso, il sesto posto ci farebbe partire dal terzo turno preliminare.

http://www.milanworld.net/milan-arriverai-europa-league-se-possibilita-e-scenari-vt33639.html


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2016)

Prossime partite per conquista del terzo posto:

In maiuscolo le partite in casa.

Milan: TORINO, Sassuolo, Chievo, LAZIO e Atalanta.

Fiorentina: NAPOLI, Roma, VERONA, Frosinone e SAMPDORIA.

Roma: Empoli, FIORENTINA, Udinese, INTER, Lazio.

Inter: Juventus, PALERMO, BOLOGNA, Roma, TORINO.

Dobbiamo fare almeno 13 punti, se riusciamo (non sarà affatto facile) penso che al termine di queste cinque partite saremo ufficialmente in lotta per il terzo posto. Momento crocevia della stagione


----------



## kolao95 (24 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Prossime partite per conquista del terzo posto:
> 
> In maiuscolo le partite in casa.
> 
> ...



Dobbiamo assolutamente sperare che la Fiorentina passi in Europa League. Se vengono eliminati faranno 9 punti senza problemi tra Hellas, Frosinone e Samp e anche col Napoli e con la Roma secondo me qualche punto lo raccatteranno.
La Roma ha davvero cinque partite tostissime e potrebbe crollare.
L'Inter al momento può perdere anche col Poggibonsi, per cui non mi preoccuperei..

Tra l'altro i viola io li vedo in corsa ancora in ottica scudetto. Sono a -6 e hanno Napoli e Juve al Franchi.


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Febbraio 2016)

c'è poco da fare i conti. vincendo le prossime 4/5 partite siamo in lotta per il terzo posto.


----------



## folletto (24 Febbraio 2016)

Anche il calendario di quelle che ci sono davanti non mi sembra drammatico, hanno tutte 2 partite difficili su 5, e poi noi con le piccole abbiamo già buttato un sacco di punti. Ultima cosa: quando facciamo tabelle con i calendari finisce sempre male.
Comunque se a Rima non scoppia un Kaos per Totti difficilmente non arriveranno terzi.


----------



## Tobi (25 Febbraio 2016)

Sulla carta possiamo vincerle tutte allo stato di forma attuale, tranne magari un pareggio interno con la Juventus.

Verona e Bologna ad esempio saranno 1 matematicamente retrocessa, e un'altra salva con netto anticipo, con Donadoni che nonostante tutto non penso abbia interesse a farci un dispetto, anche perchè azzererebbe ogni possibilità di allenare da noi in futuro

Atalanta e Chievo saranno anche salve e possiamo fare 6 punti anche qui.

Partite interne con Carpi e Frosinone saranno complicate ma non c'è neanche da discutere sul fatto che se non si faranno 6 punti in casa contro queste due squadre non meritiamo assolutamente la champions.

Le partite piu delicate sono a mio avviso: Quella con la Lazio, dove spesso facciamo pareggi, a Genova con la Samp che si dovrà salvare ed a Sassuolo dove facciamo una fatica tremenda.


11 partite dove secondo me faremo 8 vittorie, 2 pareggi ed 1 sconfitta significherebbe terminare a 70 punti il campionato


----------



## gheorghehagi (27 Febbraio 2016)

io penserei già al prossimo anno...abbiamo sprecato un po' troppo nel girone d'andata


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2016)

27° GIORNATA: Milan-Torino 1-0

Punti in classifica: 47/72

Punti mancanti per ipotetico terzo posto: 25

Partite mancanti a fine campionato: 11

Score da raggiungere da qui alla fine: 
8 vittorie - 1 pareggi - 2 sconfitte


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 27° GIORNATA: Milan-Torino 1-0
> 
> Punti in classifica: 47/72
> 
> ...



firmerei per farne un 21..6 vittorie 3 pari e due sconfitte..ma non so se basteranno


----------



## Didaco (28 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 27° GIORNATA: Milan-Torino 1-0
> 
> Punti in classifica: 47/72
> 
> ...



coraggio!


----------



## Aron (29 Febbraio 2016)

Abbiamo una squadra più debole della Roma e con 6 punti di divario.

Noi per ottenere il terzo posto dobbiamo sperare che: nessuno si infortuni (la nostra panchina è inesistente); i più forti restino in forma; vincerle quasi tutte; la Roma faccia qualche passo falso.

Sarebbe difficile pure se fossimo forti tanto quanto la Roma. Allo stato attuale mi sembra impossibile, ma sono d'accordo con Mihajlovic nel provarci per mantenere alta la tensione e la concentrazione.


*Se solo avessero fatto qualche acquisto decente a gennaio.*


----------



## folletto (29 Febbraio 2016)

25 punti in 11 partite sono tanti per questa squadra / rosa, sarebbe un +3 in media inglese. Troppi punti persi con le piccole + zero mercato a gennaio = ce li possiamo scordare anche se il calendario è buono.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Febbraio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Abbiamo una squadra più debole della Roma e con 6 punti di divario.
> 
> Noi per ottenere il terzo posto dobbiamo sperare che: nessuno si infortuni (la nostra panchina è inesistente); i più forti restino in forma; vincerle quasi tutte; la Roma faccia qualche passo falso.
> 
> ...





folletto ha scritto:


> 25 punti in 11 partite sono tanti per questa squadra / rosa, sarebbe un +3 in media inglese. Troppi punti persi con le piccole + zero mercato a gennaio = ce li possiamo scordare anche se il calendario è buono.



Non so che rapporto abbiate con la matematica, ma allo stato attuale arrivare a 70 punti è assolutamente verosimile, non è più falsa speranza, e con 70 punti secchi di solito si va in CL, quest' anno forse eccezionalmente no, ma resta comunque un ottimo punteggio.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Abbiamo una squadra più debole della Roma e con 6 punti di divario.
> 
> Noi per ottenere il terzo posto dobbiamo sperare che: nessuno si infortuni (la nostra panchina è inesistente); i più forti restino in forma; vincerle quasi tutte; la Roma faccia qualche passo falso.
> 
> ...



Beh, oddio, la Roma però ha ancora Fiorentina, Inter e Napoli da affrontare, probabile che qualche punto lo perderà. Poi basterebbe arrivare a -3 da loro all'ultima giornata e vincendo lo scontro diretto andremmo noi in Champions.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Beh, oddio, la Roma però ha ancora Fiorentina, Inter e Napoli da affrontare, probabile che qualche punto lo perderà. Poi basterebbe arrivare a -3 da loro all'ultima giornata e vincendo lo scontro diretto andremmo noi in Champions.



Non succede...ma se succede...........invidiereste tutti il mio aver fatto l' abbonamento anche quest' anno


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Beh, oddio, la Roma però ha ancora Fiorentina, Inter e Napoli da affrontare



sì ma tutte in casa della Roma...


----------



## pazzomania (29 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sì ma tutte in casa della Roma...



Vero, ma è anche vero che se non guardiamo gli avversari delle altre, a 72 punti si è sempre arrivati almeno al terzo posto nella storia del calcio... e poi c'è la Fiorentina se per sbaglio vince stasera diventa irraggiungibile.

E' dura dura..ma crediamoci!

EDITO: se riusciamo nell impresa di arrivare a 72 punti, non preoccupiamoci nemmeno di quando come e perchè e contro chi giocano gli avversari, sarebbe terzo posto al 99,99999999%


----------



## neversayconte (29 Febbraio 2016)

non succederà.


----------



## Kaladin85 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Abbiamo sprecato troppo nel girone d'andata e perso troppo tempo nell'attesa che Mihajlovic trovasse la quadratura giusta.
Se fossimo partiti subito con il 4-4-2 ora saremmo terzi senza problemi.


----------



## mr.wolf (29 Febbraio 2016)

ok arriviamo terzi e l'anno prossimo prendiamo mazzate a destra e a sinistra, forse sarebbe meglio andare in Europa League e magari cercare di arrivare in fondo


----------



## pazzomania (29 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> firmerei per farne un 21..6 vittorie 3 pari e due sconfitte..ma non so se basteranno



21 non bastano di certo quest' anno, è un campionato abbastanza anomalo se vai a rivedere il passato.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> ok arriviamo terzi e l'anno prossimo prendiamo mazzate a destra e a sinistra, forse sarebbe meglio andare in Europa League e magari cercare di arrivare in fondo



Correrei volentieri il rischio.


----------



## DannySa (29 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> ok arriviamo terzi e l'anno prossimo prendiamo mazzate a destra e a sinistra, forse sarebbe meglio andare in Europa League e magari cercare di arrivare in fondo



Vada come vada dobbiamo farglielo sudare fino all'ultimo, soprattutto alla Roma che verrà a farci visita all'ultima di campionato, magari non li superiamo noi ma potremmo sbatterli fuori dalla champions a 90 minuti dalla fine con il terzo posto ancora in ballo.


----------



## Alkampfer (29 Febbraio 2016)

il calendario sulla carta è più facile per noi rispetto a quelle che ci precedono, quindi dipenderà tutto da noi. 
vedremo se ce la meriteremo sta cl.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2016)

28° GIORNATA: Sassuolo-Milan 2-0

Punti in classifica: 47/72

Punti mancanti per ipotetico terzo posto: 25

Partite mancanti a fine campionato: 10

Score da raggiungere da qui alla fine: 
8 vittorie - 1 pareggi - 1 sconfitte

Si fa dura.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2016)

Come ti dissi 2 mesi fa .. Impossibile .


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2016)

occhio perché il sassuolo è a -3 da noi e non li sottovaluterei per niente, non andare nemmeno in europa league sarebbe uno sfacelo


----------



## Aron (6 Marzo 2016)

Questa società è bravissima a gettare fumo negli occhi ai tifosi.
Il terzo posto era impossibile, non c'erano i presupposti. Sarebbe stato difficile pure avendo una squadra forte tanto quanto la Roma a causa della differenza punti.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Marzo 2016)

Ma dai raga, ma lasciate perdere ste robe. Il Milan al massimo arriverà 5, ma proprio al massimo, e nemmeno ci credo.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

La beffa e' dietro l'angolo, il Sassuolo ha gli scontri diretti a favore.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> La beffa e' dietro l'angolo, il Sassuolo ha gli scontri diretti a favore.



Ha il calendario molto più difficile. Se facciamo il nostro dovere ritornano a -6.

Comunque a me piacerebbe onestamente il quarto posto, perchè la Roma è più forte di noi ma Fiorentina e Inter no, quindi per me è una stagione quasi in linea con le aspettative.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2016)

Barbara era stata chiara ma Galliani e Berlusconi la zittirono il giorno dopo con la favola Champions.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2016)

29° GIORNATA: Chievo-Milan 0-0

Punti in classifica: 48/72

Punti mancanti per ipotetico terzo posto: 24

Partite mancanti a fine campionato: 9

Score da raggiungere da qui alla fine: 
8 vittorie - 0 pareggi - 1 sconfitta


Aveva ragione chi non ci credeva, purtroppo appena abbiamo iniziato a perdere i pezzi fra gli undici titolari la nostra stagione è finita.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Marzo 2016)

Mi sa che abbiamo finito i bonus


----------



## Rame88 (13 Marzo 2016)

Dai, anche con tutti i titolari in forma era impossibile 42 in un girone è da media scudetto


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2016)

non arriviamo neanche a 65, supereremo di poco forse i 60


----------



## DannySa (13 Marzo 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Mi sa che abbiamo finito i bonus



No dai, basta perderne solo un'altra e poi le vinciamo tutte.


----------



## sballotello (13 Marzo 2016)

Siamo troppo scarsi, punto. Novanta milioni spesi per restare fuori dall Europa, complimenti al dirigente più astuto e lungimirante del mondo


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Siamo troppo scarsi, punto. Novanta milioni spesi per restare fuori dall Europa, complimenti al dirigente più astuto e lungimirante del mondo



In EL forse andiamo.....


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2016)

30° GIORNATA: Milan-Lazio 1-1

Punti in classifica: 49/72

Punti mancanti per ipotetico terzo posto: 23

Partite mancanti a fine campionato: 8

Score da raggiungere da qui alla fine: 
8 vittorie - 0 pareggi - 0 sconfitte


dobbiamo vincerle tutte 

Ok, è finita. Lo so.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2016)

Direi che possiamo chiudere


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 30° GIORNATA: Milan-Lazio 1-1
> 
> Punti in classifica: 49/72
> 
> ...



Comunque sìì consapevole che questi Thread non vanno mai aperti , non hanno MAI portato bene da 13 anni che sono qui . 

E per inciso , siamo talmente scarsi che Thread o non Thread non ci saremmo mi arrivati .


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque sìì consapevole che questi Thread non vanno mai aperti , non hanno MAI portato bene da 13 anni che sono qui .
> 
> E per inciso , siamo talmente scarsi che Thread o non Thread non ci saremmo mi arrivati .



L' ultima volta che son stato convinto della rimonta, era il 2013 e ce l' abbiamo fatta.

Ci ho riprovato


----------

